# Game 7: Heat vs. Bucks 11/14



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(4-2)

vs.









Milwaukee Bucks
(3-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

So Wade is playing?

I think we should give him limited minutes...I don't think this ones going to be too close.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i heard wade is not playing

and we should give the ball to shaq all night. Bucks have nobody inside. But w/o wade, im not sure about the result of this one. I hope we could get a win at home, but i cant be sure


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont see us winning this one without Wade. Shaq should have a huge night though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

anybody know who's covering this game on TV?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

oh my....we actually had a tip w/o shaq jumping on the way up


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these to's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon is trying to do too much

our d looks a lot better so far though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It looks like E.J. has finally found his stroke!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

whats score....i only got league pass on my tv downstairs...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

23-21 Bucks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down by 2 at the end of the 1st


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Haslem already has 6pts and 5reb in the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the team we have on the court right now sickens me

dooling
Person
Sual
Allen
Doleac

:dead:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cmon SVG, make a substitution

we cant get away with this team for long


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That 3 fouls on E.J.!!!

Anderson is in!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the keyon dooling dribbling exhibition continues


:|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y does eddie ALWAYS get in foul trouble?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

the truth the only one i been impress so far besides Shaq is Haslem.

He is doing a terrific game.

Shouldnt we already take the Lead since this is Milwaukee.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rasual is taking so many shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

rasual is so off at the moment


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice finish by anderson

i also like his defense on redd so far


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Why isn't Haslem playing in the 2nd q after the good 1Q?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones with a long 3!!!

Nice!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....we let KVH get that stupid put back to end the half


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

51-48 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones is feeling it from 3pt land!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and the run has begun


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones with the lob to Haslem!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oooooh UDON!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i really like Sual's defense on KVH tonight.....his shooting is off though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mo Williams is solid as hell....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea he is....Porter is also a great pg coach as well


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we really are doing a good job of making the extra pass to create the open shot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant pull away


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How is Dools not hurt???


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> we cant pull away


If Wade was playing we would be up by 15pts right now!!!

No one on the Bucks even comes close to being able to guard him!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

take dooling and Doleac out, put shaq and damon in....this game is too close to mess around


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wesley Person...welcome to the Miami Heat.....we almost forgot we signed you


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also when shaq is out, we have to keep haslem in..malik and doleac are way to soft of a combo to have in together


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik has the most pathetic post moves that I've ever seen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

get Malik outta here and put Udon in


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

This is thr Person we signed.

Sual already with 16FGA.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Sual already with 16FGA.


hes been way to shothappy lately


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> hes been way to shothappy lately


I'd rather him be shot happy than scared to shoot...


and how about the Czar pimping on the sideline....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TAKE DOOLING AND ALLEN OUT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon in, Dooling out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yes!!!

Damon is in.....we should start to pull away now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y isnt shaq gettin ne shots up?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon is in and they've came right back.........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn..these turnovers are costly


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem and Rasual in, Shandon and Malik out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is not converting his shot attempts.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Shaq needs to finish inside...he's getting beat up but put the damn ball in the basket


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

man i though we would have been atleast good with Shaq.

damn now it is a 3 point lead by Bucks. Hope Shaq makes a comeback.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow whatever happened to the Black Hurricane? Shaq looks weak inside...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KVH is hot...

Bucks on a 10-0 run


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

big putback by Diesel

3:20 left...Heat down 1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thank god KVH didnt hit that 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq again....heat up 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y isnt shaq gettin ne shots up?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> y isnt shaq gettin ne shots up?


they've been double/triple teaming him inside...so he has no choice but to kick it out for open Jumpers


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

What is up with Shaq FG attempts?

Edit: I see above


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is up with Shaq FG attempts?
> 
> Edit: I see above


hes getting fouled mostly every time he touches the ball.....its been tough to get shots up


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

bring Person in...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> bring Person in...


no way...we need defense...Person cant defend anybody


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...make the ft shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'd put Shandon in to play D

Shaq
Haslem
Shandon
Eddie 
Damon

would be my lineup


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected] Shaq at point-center running the break


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shaq better not be fouled again.

Man we need Wade to creat shots, i hope he is back for the Minny game.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaq has good handles.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cheap foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn mo williams


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

[email protected]@!!!

Offensive foul by Shaq.

Rasual with a lucky shot but Mo Williams just tied the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

go offense/defense with Rasual and Shandon....

SVG's gotta do something to switch things up and make a stop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lets just take the last shot, no fancy stuff please


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Get the ball into shaq with less than 5secs left....

if they foul, he needs to make 1...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they had to put .3 on the clock :uhoh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ chokes again!!

Haslem should be our 3rd player option.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THIS IS WHY I HATE EDDIE JONES!

They should've gave Shaq the f'n ball. Chances are, if he misses...he gets fouled. Eddie Jones is NOT the player you want trying to knock down the game winner. That was STUPID.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ot


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> they had to put .3 on the clock :uhoh:


Nah, instead...EJ has to choke it up as usual!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Brian Hill & Penny*

SVG taking a page out of that dope Brian Hill's playbook. How do you go to/choose Eddie over Shaq in a tie game after a time out???:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well if they give Shaq the ball then Shaq would be fouled and go to the free throw line; something that is not worth it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie has just surpassed Jamal Mashburn as biggest choker in the history of Heat basketball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> Nah, instead...EJ has to choke it up as usual!


that was a tough shot...i think the play call was worse than the shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

pound the damn ball into Shaq....theres no reason why he shouldnt have the ball in OT


i'll be back after OT


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

again Shaq to the free throw line..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

you say you make em when they count....lets see


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*In a tie game...*

Hmm, Shaq at the line:yes: , or Eddie trying to get and make his own shot off the dribble:no: .


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Watching Shaq shoot free throws is more difficult than watching the Miami Dolphins offense try to move the ball.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

FINALLY!!!!

Thank You EJ!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

big 3 for EJ


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was clean


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

GET THE F*** OUTTA HERE!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

KVH:upset: 

damon 

KVH:upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Keith friggin Van Horn lighting it up!!

Redd flat out sucks tonight


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Rasual Butler is officially a liability


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

VH=Dirk

man is he making those 3's.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why is eddie getting so many shots on set plays


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:upset: at shaq ft's


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank God Shaq!!

Shaq:make your FT's!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

How can you possibly miss 12 free throws in one game??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i knew shaqs FT were bad, but this is ridiculus. Arent u sposed to make them when they count!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bring in anybody to replace rasual on the defensive end


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> bring in anybody to replace rasual on the defensive end


Bring in anybody to replace Rasual as the starter from here on out! 

He's a huge liability. He used to play calm. Now, all he does is jack up ridiculous shots and miss defensive assignments.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Anderson should be in!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

RASUAL BUTLER AGAIN!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

oh my....rasual?????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

WTF is with these calls after the timeout


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Keith friggin Van Horn lighting it up!!
> 
> Redd flat out sucks tonight


OK I take that back, that was an all-star play  

tough loss for Heat fans


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> oh my....rasual?????


guys, who the hell else is gonna take that shot?

Damon is the only other option we got...Shaq can't make a FT, and Haslem can't create his own shot

Rasual was open, he has to hit that shot....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

reasons why we lost the game:
Sual shot almost like 22FGA and like 6 madeFG.
EJ taking a stupid shot that could have won the game.
Shaq FT's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

double redd here...dont let him get the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

is the game even over yet?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wait....

we still have a chance.. Milwaukee needs to miss 1 ft atleast.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> wait....
> 
> we still have a chance.. Milwaukee needs to miss 1 ft atleast.


or turn it over like they just did


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yes!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dooling.....he could score


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ddddddddddddddddddddddooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DOOLING I LOVE U


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dooling > Damon!!!!

WoW but props to Anderson!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THE HAITIAN SENSATION! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what a stupid mistake by Van Horn... unbelievable

double OT!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

whose in at the moment?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HUGE BLOCK BY DIESEL!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> whose in at the moment?


starters

shaq
haslem
sual
eddie
damon


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

somebody had to have highlights from this game, i gotta c it


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> reasons why we lost the game:
> Sual shot almost like 22FGA and like 6 madeFG.
> EJ taking a stupid shot that could have won the game.
> Shaq FT's


Never give up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem and Damon score....Heat up 4


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

D Jones
Butler
E Jones
Haslem
Shaq

Mo Williams
Redd
Mason
KVH
Smith

Shaq is pumped, if Bucks wanna win they should try to draw his 6th foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

anyone seen the set of "twins" behind the Bucks bench???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq needs to make some free throws!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Shaq with the assist to D. Jones.

Heat by 4!!!

Go Heat!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq took a charge

!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq takes the charge! gorgeous!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rasual for 333333333333333333


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok it's really over this time... 'cept it'll be a tough loss for the Bucks

Edit: ok maybe it's not REALLY over....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these offensive fouls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Joe Smith

what an actor


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!!!

Shaq is fouled out!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...redd hit a 3


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Redd for 3!! what a game....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Redd for 3

Heat up 2 with 40 secs left


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nooooooooo


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

19 and 18 good game for the Daddy.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

AIIIIIIIIIIRBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yes...KVH missed...he tried to take an offbalance 3:laugh: 


 
 
 

what a win!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank You VH!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Van Horn losses it for Milwaukee, Heat win

Great game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HEAT WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Damon...please never ever take a retarded shot like that ever again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anderson did his job tonight.....his defense is welcomed


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> HEAT WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> wow Damon...please never ever take a retarded shot like that ever again


Damon was open....

Dooling POTG...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1st day Shandon is a Heatian

and he did alot to help us win this game....glad to have him here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> Damon was open....
> ...


no **** he was open....the Bucks wanted us to shoot b/c we could of basically ran the shot clock down to nothing and they never would of gotten a shot to win


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

game would have been way over if shaq had just hit 3/5ths of his FT, but still, we won so who cares haha


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> game would have been way over if shaq had just hit 3/5ths of his FT, but still, we won so who cares haha


:laugh: With the great, comes the bad(FT shooting). Still, good win for the Heat. Learning how to come through in crunch time. Good for their unit.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I saw the score on yahoo sports this game must have been fun to watch


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i just read all the posts.. very funny... i was ready to write how bad me miss caron when we were down 4 in OT. we seriously lacked energy tonite on both ends. our defense is not what it was last year.. we will improve though. i was po'd at everyone on the team, then EDDIE hits a CLUTCH shot, and DOOLING makes a HUGE shot. the people we were cursing all game all came through in the end. now that we won we can look back not angry and say we sorely sorely miss dwyane.
rasual shot like crap again. looks like he is losing confidence. shooters go through ups and downs, he will pull through. damon clanked alot of 3's, shaq missed 50 ft's. dude he should be shooting at least 50%, he's gotta be shooting 30% from the line now. its a little too much. honestly im not saying this cause he made that huge shot, but keyon was the only one tonite with that energy and spark caron used to give.

the shot eddie took at the end of regulation, i have a few problems with it - not cause he missed it, but #1 was that the best play stan could draw up? and #2 eddie shouldnt be taking the shot. dooling, damon or rasual should. #3 why was shaq even in there?

u cant give it to him cause if you do, u give them a chance to win with a 2 with plenty of time left (shaq would never make both). after the time out on the free throw miss.

so shaq shoulda been on the bench. when the hell is wade coming back


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

oh yeah 2 more things i noticed...
#1 keith van horn always kills us
#2 no one ever complains about haslem. that says something for the kid. he's awesome and u gotta love him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the final play...

we Iso'd Eddie on the right side of the floor...i would of let him sit there til around 5secs left....have Shaq cut across the lane...hit him inside, and let him make a strong move at the hoop...

Doing that, a better chance:

#1 Shaq makes the post move and we are up 2
#2 Shaq gets fouled...gets a chance to take the lead w/ a FT w/ little time remaining
#3 Shaq gets fouled before the pass, he gets a FT and our ball out of bounds
#4 He misses the shot, but it's alot higher % shot than Eddie from 16 ft away


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sun-Sentinel Game Article 










Herald Article


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*bottom line*

Shaq's foul shooting almost cost this team the game. But, that is still no reason not to give him the ball in the final seconds in a tie game. It is his team for now, especially when Wade isn't on the floor. SVG has to live and die with him, just like the fans have to also. Anyone that thought Shaq shouldn't get the ball, or worse yet, shouldn't have even been on the floor, has no clue. You don't piss off the guy you are going to need to get you to the Eastern Conference Finals by not giving him a chance to win the game. SVG has to call a play for Shaq. Then, let him either shoot or pass to an open man if he is doubled. To have him not even touch the ball is just brain dead. If DWade was in the game, and got the ball like Eddie did, I would have been fine with that because he can blow by anyone, and might draw a double too. Shaq and Wade have to be the first options to shoot or pass in the final seconds of any game in which the Heat trail by less than 3 points.:yes: 

Nice to see Person make some shots, SVG needs to continue to give him 15 mpg and call some plays that get him some open looks.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Jeep, don't say that. Phil Jackson knows plenty about basketball and in that situation the last 5 years, Shaq's on the bench.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: bottom line*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Anyone that thought Shaq shouldn't get the ball, or worse yet, shouldn't have even been on the floor, has no clue. You don't piss off the guy you are going to need to get you to the Eastern Conference Finals by not giving him a chance to win the game. SVG has to call a play for Shaq. Then, let him either shoot or pass to an open man if he is doubled. To have him not even touch the ball is just brain dead.


jeep come on.. dont' tell me you didnt watch a laker game these past 5 years. double teamed? not in a million years! Shaq would have been fouled BEFORE the pass even GOT THERE. 2 guys wouldve been hugging him. then what happens? he misses 1 or 2 free throws and the bucks have a chance to win with plenty of time remaining unless you threw it to shaq with .5 seconds on the clock.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*nickrock23*

I watched many Laker games the past 5 years(with Phil), and that has nothing to do with the Heat game against the Bucks. Eddie Jones is not Kobe, nor is he Robert Horry for that matter. The best option on the floor last night to end the game was Shaq.

Once again you are way off with your memory of the Lakers era with Shaq. I would like to say never, but I don't know for sure, but Shaq being off the floor for the final possession of a tie game in his Laker career didn't happen that often if it happened at all. And Shaq being off the floor in a game the Lakers trailed by less than 3 or were tied in without Kobe for the final possession never happened. Yes, he was off the floor occasionally in the final minutes of games the Lakers lead, or trailed by more than 2, but not in a situation like last night with or without Kobe that I can remember. We are talking about final possession with the ball after a time out in a tie game, and on his home floor too. Come on NR23, get real!

And your clueless opinion of Shaq being fouled without the ball, didn't happen as we both saw. No one made an attempt to do so before Eddie got the ball. Also, no one made an attempt to double Eddie off the pass out on the wing, as they were probably still expecting Shaq to get the ball and were happy to see him try to win the game instead of Shaq. If you or any other Heat fan are afraid to see Shaq get the ball on the final possession of the game, especially when Wade isn't on the floor, where 1 point could win, then you shouldn't be a fan of this team. :yes:

And just in case you don't understand basketball, if 2 guys were there hugging Shaq on a a foul, that is also known as a double team. Ya know, 2 guys covering 1. Something you first posted wouldn't happen in a million years, but then you said would have.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

double teamed as in guarded. they wouldnt have guarded him. they wouldve double fouled him. the lakers would take shaq out in close games on defense in the last seconds. why? as soon as shaq got the rebound, he would be fouled. phil jackson talks about it in his book dude. anyway, we didn't use that strategy, and i dont know if stan will. if phil jackson left shaq in on offense in a tie game, it was only to assure that kobe wasn't doubled. the ball never went in to shaq unless he had position right under the rim and they were either tied or up. if they were down 2, down 3, it wasnt worth it because he cant match free throw for free throw. if shaq had position, there was a chance he could get the shot off before getting fouled. no you can't foul shaq without the ball under 2 minutes, but if the ball is in the air directed towards him, you can break it up or foul before he gets up a shot. the bottom line is, you never saw shaq take the last shot. it was kobe fisher horry fox shaw or harper etc etc etc. now if you want to argue shaq should be in there to get the rebound and then maybe its worth it to send him to the line, because there will be very little time remaining. that's fine, he should be in there in a tied game. but he didn't get the ball in LA and he won't get the ball in Miami for these reasons.

look, in a game we are down 2, shaq isnt getting the ball ever. ok, thats a given. in a tie game and wade on the bench, who really knows if porter would have fouled? my guess is he would have. so was stans because shaq is shooting 30% from the line. when you are shooting 30% there's over a 50% chance that you will miss both free throws. you cant go with those odds. at least with eddie missing a shot, the clock runs out with the ball in the air, and shaq can rebound and put one back so i will give you that, but as far as him getting the ball it aint happening. can we put this to rest and talk about how great wesley person is? and your boy laettner


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Don't bother giving me anything...*

because if it is coming from you, it isn't worth much. I don't need you telling me your OPINION on what you remember from the Shaq era in LA. You must not have even bothered to read my post, as you are comparing the Heat/Buck's final POSSESSION with all(not many) Laker games that Shaq was taken in/out in the final MINUTES. I am not going to take the time to explain to you in depth all the different situations Shaq was taken out in as I thought I briefly did that in my last post. The point is, they weren't the same situations as the Buck's game. Miami wasn't ahead and on D, nor were they trailing by more than 2, and it was the final possession of the game, not the final minutes when Shaq did come in and out of the game for O & D situations. Your opinions are so wrong, foolish, and weak, that you contradict yourself by saying something wouldn't happen, then make excuses for why it might have/or did happen. 

I don't have time, nor do I wish to waste any more of my time this season arguing with you on your opinion of Shaq's Laker era, but I will leave you with this: Shaq hit a turnaround jumper from about 8 feet on the baseline to beat Utah on an afternoon NBC game in April a few years ago at the buzzer. There were also many other times where he made/missed baskets on the final Laker possession that the games went to OT. For some reason I am thinking that a play-off game vs. Houston last year went to OT after Shaq made a shot and then missed a free throw. So your opinion on the Lakers/Phil and how they didn't use Shaq to take the last shot, wasn't on the floor in close games in the final minutes, and would never go to him unless he was right under the basket is BS! 

Please don't bother responding to any more of my postings, because I will not be responding to yours, as it is a waste of time arguing with someone who believes his opinion is fact, but yet facts continue to prove his opinion wrong.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok u are right, and u know more than stan van gundy and phil jackson


----------

